# Prescribed Clomid but already ovulate on my own



## Hopeful13

Hi Ladies, I am new to this site . My husband and I have been trying to conceive for about 17 months now with no luck. We have unexplained infertility. I am confused because my Doctor prescribed me clomid. I am on my second month 100mg. I already ovulate so will this do anything for me. I went for the ultras sound and I had 2 good follicles 2.1 and 2.3 so was given a shot of ovidrel. Now at 11dpo am going crazy wanted to know. My question is has anyone become pregnant on clomid when already ovulating or am I just wasting my time and what do you think my chances are of becoming pregnant on clomid. Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Sunshine12

Hopefully the mods will move this for you hun but if not you should post in TTC forum for max. responses x


----------



## Hopeful13

sorry new to this...how do i do that


----------



## RosieB1977

Hopeful13, I started Clomid(50 mg) this month(13th) days 5-9. I also ovulate on my own(unexplained infertility, DH's count is perfect and I was told my eggs are fine and dandy), my Dr said that even though I ovulate on my own, this will give me a "stronger" ovulation and a more viable egg for the little guys to get in and make a sticky bean!.

I say anything that can/and or/ will help is worth it!!! Your Dr isn't going to point you in the wrong direction.


----------



## Hopeful13

Thank you Rosie ... I was just confused on why I was taking it. Good luck to you hun and hope you get a:bfp:


----------



## RosieB1977

No problem, Hopeful!!
I didn't realize that men get put on clomid as well too... to tell the truth, I don't know what it does for them.. but I've seen lots of men talking about it in lots of forums before.

If you read through this site, you will see how many women have gotten BFP's from being on Clomid, both the already ovulating, or the needing help to ovulate. 
Many women(according to the poll done) have gotten BFP's during first round of clomid!!
Here's hoping! I am trying my butt off to not symptom spot, but I feel some for sure.


----------



## notoptimistic

I also have unexplained infertility and have been trying for over a year since my last miscarriage. I ovulate on my own too but was put on clomid 100mg days 5-9 with hope that I'd ovulate sooner than my usual day22-25 ovulation (my cycles have always been 36-42 days long). The re was also thinking is ovulate more than one egg to increase chances of a pregnancy. Well, I am now day 14 and I just tested this morning and got an lh surge so I go in tomorrow for my first iui. I cannot believe I'm ovulating so early - like a normal person. I had tried 50mg two cycls ago (no iui - this was right around the time i first met with my RE) and it made me ovulate day 21 which I thought was good!


----------



## Hopeful13

Wow thats great I wish you the best of luck. I am actually now 12dpo today and tested and got :bfn: which is a bummer. My cycles are very regular so hopefully AF wont show her ugly face in 2 days. I am currently on 100 mg of clomid CD3-7, if it doesnt happen this month I go up to 150 mg, not looking forward to that as clomid gives me some not so nice side effects. I think if it doesnt happen this month I will have to talk to the Dr about maybe doing and iui as well. Good luck ladies in your journey


----------



## Roembke88

Have you had an HSG test to look at your tubes to see if theres any blockage?
They want me to have this test, however, I think my tubes are fine. I was just prescribed clomid also and Im going to take it a couple cycles to see if it works. Good luck to you.


----------



## notoptimistic

Roe - I had one done. It was part of my fertility workup with my RE. I had been trying for a year after my second miscarriage in January 2011 and so the doc had me do an hsg, ultrasound and a lot of bloodwork! I was worried that the d&c's after
my miscarriges had possibly left scarring which was preventing me from getting pregnant. Thankfully that wasn't the case. My doc did tell me that it's good to do an hsg because if your tubes aren't open, treatments won't work.


----------



## notoptimistic

And by the way, the hsg really wasn't that bad!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi all, can i join? this month was my first month taking clomid 50mg days 3-7. i also ovulate on my own so the doc told me to take it to strengthen my ovulation. my cycles range from 31-42 days and have been since i got off bcp 2 years ago. i had a m/c last summer and we have been trying since with no luck. i am praying that we are all the lucky ones that get their BFP on their first round of clomid! That would be amazing!!!

Fingers crossed for all of us!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful13

Hey Roe yes I had the hsg back in december and everything was all clear. My husband also had a SA and he is a little on the lower side but the Doc said it is not too bad. What CD is everyone one


----------



## notoptimistic

Hopeful- what were your side effects on clomid and when did you feel the effects?


----------



## agape love

Hi Ladies just jumping in and wishing you all :dust:. I started my first round of clomid this cycle too (first cycle after ovarian drilling). 50mg days 5 - 9. I am currently of cd11 and have first scan tomorrow morning. :sex: will be my goal this rest of the week and next week. Hoping for everything we all want and deserve.


----------



## notoptimistic

Welcome Hope and agape! Hope - how long did it take you to get pregnant last time? I got pregnant first cycle both times, but now I can't seem to get pregnant again!


----------



## Hope1409

notoptimistic said:


> Welcome Hope and agape! Hope - how long did it take you to get pregnant last time? I got pregnant first cycle both times, but now I can't seem to get pregnant again!

I got pregnant naturally and it took us 3 months. After the mc we waited two cycles before trying again. I kept asking my gyno if there was anything for me to do and the doc kept saying "these things happen, it's not you or dh. The good news is that we know you are able to get pregnant."

7 months later I have not fallen pregnant again! so at my annual last month I insisted on tests and that's when he did the progesterone test and it came back at 5.1. I would have never guessed I had ov issues because I always get the smiley on my digi opk :shrug: so this month was my first month on clomid and I think I am about 7dpo. Trying to be positive but I am just so drained :cry:


----------



## Hopeful13

notoptimistic said:


> Hopeful- what were your side effects on clomid and when did you feel the effects?

When I took it the first month at 50 mg I didnt really have any side effects. When I took it at 100mg the second month I had headaches, hotflashes and cold sweats, and like blurred vision and would be very emotional. Now if I dont get pregnant this time I go up to 150mg and hoping the side effects wont be any worse.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hope - I totally understand what you are going through. My two conceptions were both natural as well and they happened so easily. I thought "at least I know I can get pregnant". Now apparantely I can't anymore. We'll see what happens. Does your low progesterone equate to having an short luteal phase? I know that clomid can definitely lengthen that phase and I assume it does that by boosting progesterone levels. 

Hopeful - that sounds terrible - especially the blurred vision. That would make me very anxious. Did you tell your doctor about that? The only side effects I think I've had from the 100 mg is that while I was taking the pills - 3 days into it I was very tired. I also think I have experienced some mood swings. 

All: Had my IUI this morning! It took two nurses and then a doctor to get the catheter in! I guess a full bladder would have helped but I didn't know that. Once they got it in it was over so quickly.


----------



## Hope1409

notoptimistic said:


> Hope - I totally understand what you are going through. My two conceptions were both natural as well and they happened so easily. I thought "at least I know I can get pregnant". Now apparantely I can't anymore. We'll see what happens. Does your low progesterone equate to having an short luteal phase? I know that clomid can definitely lengthen that phase and I assume it does that by boosting progesterone levels.
> 
> Hopeful - that sounds terrible - especially the blurred vision. That would make me very anxious. Did you tell your doctor about that? The only side effects I think I've had from the 100 mg is that while I was taking the pills - 3 days into it I was very tired. I also think I have experienced some mood swings.
> 
> All: Had my IUI this morning! It took two nurses and then a doctor to get the catheter in! I guess a full bladder would have helped but I didn't know that. Once they got it in it was over so quickly.

i think my leuatal phase is 15 or 16 days. So i am not sure if that is considered short? i think under 10 days is considered short...i dont know i could be totally off, lol. Glad to hear your IUI was done quick. i am not really sure what that is or how it works???:dohh:


----------



## agape love

Hello Ladies...hope all is well.
Had my first scan today at CD12 and Dr was happy with everything. Saw lots of follicles so yay for that. I will have another scan on CD 16 to see if any matured. I am optimistic about this cycle and enjoying the ride with DH.

Hopeful1409 Good luck and I am hoping for the both of us that Clomid will be the answer.

Notoptimistic wishing you a BFP and a sticky bean. That will be my next move after Clomid.

Have a great evening everyone....so ready for the weekend.


----------



## Hope1409

so far so good.....clomid brought my progesterone levels up to 19 from a 5.1. I am super excited. now just have to wait to poas next week to find out if its a bfP or a bfN.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hopeful - any update?

Hope- 15/16 day luteal phase is very good. I wouldn't think someone with that luteal phase would have a progesterone problem, but I am not a doctor! Glad the clomid is working for you. Good luck! BTW iui=intrauterine insemination. It's where they get the semen, wash it, and then inject it into your uterus. They usually try a few of those before you move on to ivf. A lot of insurance companies seem to require that you do three medicated iui's before they are willing to cover ivf.


----------



## Hopeful13

I hope all you other ladies will have better luck than I did this month. Af showed her ugly face on friday. So tomorrow i start on 150mg of clomid. Very optimistic this month because my ovulation time will fall on my vacation with hubby. Good luck ladies and keep me updated =)


----------



## notoptimistic

Hopeful- how is the 150 mg going? any side effects?

Hope - Update?!?!


----------



## Hope1409

notoptimistic said:


> Hopeful- how is the 150 mg going? any side effects?
> 
> Hope - Update?!?!

Not much going on yet. I have been having intense af like cramping since last Thursday on and off. It comes and goes but when it's here, it's really really painful. I feel like I am out this month because the pain makes me feel like af is just around the corner. :growlmad: I never have cramping a week before my period, it's usually the day of or day before af arrives. I'm sure this is a clomid thing. Has anyone had cramping for this long and then gotten a bfp?

I plan to test fri morning if af stays away.


----------



## Hope1409

Ignore my last post.....AF just got me....stupid witch!!! On to cycle #2 of clomid. I am really hoping the stats are true about clomid usually helping in the first 3 months. I'm heartbroken :(


----------



## notoptimistic

Hope - So sorry ... how long was this cycle?


----------



## Hope1409

notoptimistic said:


> Hope - So sorry ... how long was this cycle?

This cycle was 31 days so I'm guessing it made my LP shorter. Does clomid do that? My flow is super heavy and the cramps are intense. I've been popping advil like they are skittles lol. I got my refill for round two...I start Friday night! Here's hoping we catch that egg!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hope - I haven't heard of clomid making the luteal phase shorter. I do hear that it is prescribed for some people with a luteal phase defect because it can make the luteal phase longer. Good luck with round 2. I am 7 dpo today. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Hopeful13

notoptimistic said:


> Hopeful- how is the 150 mg going? any side effects?
> 
> Hope - Update?!?!

 I finished the 150mg on thursday it actually wasnt as bad as last month. Just got alot of hot flashes and headaches but I am ok now. I go in on Saturday the 14th to scan the follicles then its off to vacation.


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? Havent updated in a few days. 

I started round two of my clomid friday night so i am hoping this round is our round. There is always something on my plate, i woke up with a sore throat and sinus congestion and if that wasnt enough, i found out my cousins wife was preggo with baby number two! It took them one try!!! Im really happy for them but cant help to be envious at the same time :/


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi Hope. I totally understand how you feel about your cousin's pregnancy. Seems like most of my friends get pregnant within the first couple of cycles and some are already onto number 2. It's unfair. I should have had a baby by now. I was pregnant twice. I even got a great heartbeat on the second one. Things were looking good. Now I can't get pregnant. Anyway, I am now 11 dpiui and feeling like this one will be a failure because of lack of pregnancy symptoms. I am not even going to bother testing because I am not yet prepared to see a bfn. I'll just wait for my period.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey hun

i o on my own, and this is my 3rd cycle w clomid, if it doesnt work this month we are going to iui

im starting to get frustrated, i question if i should even be on these meds..but i o really late..i have a regular length lp, but i dont o til like cd 26. 

i got pregnant 2 times really fast, lost them both, but now w meds its taking longer..I DONT UNDERSTAND GETTING AGRYYYY

im 8dpo right now...i took ovidrel trigger shot so i wont know if i am preg for a couple more days...

xo


----------



## notoptimistic

Keepthefaith - Our stories seem similar. I got pregnant first cycle trying with both pregnancies and lost them. I also ovulate late usually between days 22-25 which is why I am on clomid. My luteal phase is strong. My RE tells me that people with long cycles (mine are 36-41 days long) for whatever reason tend to have trouble conceiving and it isn't just because we have fewer opportunities per year. The clomid is supposed to shorten the cycle. I was on clomid two cycles ago - 50mg, and it helped very little - moved up my ovulation to day 21. Last cycle I was on nothing while I was being tested by the RE. This cycle I am on 100 mg and did an iui. At 100mg I ovulated on day 15 - a miracle! I ovulated like a normal person.


----------



## Hope1409

notoptimistic said:


> Hi Hope. I totally understand how you feel about your cousin's pregnancy. Seems like most of my friends get pregnant within the first couple of cycles and some are already onto number 2. It's unfair. I should have had a baby by now. I was pregnant twice. I even got a great heartbeat on the second one. Things were looking good. Now I can't get pregnant. Anyway, I am now 11 dpiui and feeling like this one will be a failure because of lack of pregnancy symptoms. I am not even going to bother testing because I am not yet prepared to see a bfn. I'll just wait for my period.

I know what you mean about having a baby right now. I would have had a one week old new born in my arms had I not had my mc last summer :cry: I got pregnant on my own, third month trying. We waited two months before trying again. Now it's been seven months we have been trying, second cycle on clomid, and nothing. My sister tells me not to look at it for trying for seven months considering I was having annovulatory cycles. She says count the months your on clomid as ttc months......easier said than done! I really hope we get blessed with a bfp this month and a healthy sticky bean!


----------



## keepthefaithx

notoptimistic said:


> Keepthefaith - Our stories seem similar. I got pregnant first cycle trying with both pregnancies and lost them. I also ovulate late usually between days 22-25 which is why I am on clomid. My luteal phase is strong. My RE tells me that people with long cycles (mine are 36-41 days long) for whatever reason tend to have trouble conceiving and it isn't just because we have fewer opportunities per year. The clomid is supposed to shorten the cycle. I was on clomid two cycles ago - 50mg, and it helped very little - moved up my ovulation to day 21. Last cycle I was on nothing while I was being tested by the RE. This cycle I am on 100 mg and did an iui. At 100mg I ovulated on day 15 - a miracle! I ovulated like a normal person.

hey girl, yea i know!!
i ovulated this month on cd 13!!! how freaking crazy lol, i usually get my pos opk cd 24-ish. so figure cd 25/26 i o....

how many clomid cycles have you done? i have a good luteal phase too, everytime i go i have 2 mature follicles perfect size. my husbands sperm is "pretty good" and we are using preseed and i take estrodial for my lining & progesterone after i o..plus im getting the ovidrel shot on my follicle scan day.

are you going to do IUI ?


----------



## agape love

Hope1409....I understand how you feel. Right now I am planning my best friend's baby shower. It is hard to be happy and jealous of someone. I am trying to keep my feelings in check because I am truly happy for her but GEEZ I really want my BFP.


----------



## notoptimistic

Keepthefaith- I did clomid 50mg two cycles ago and then nothing my last cycle. This cycle I did 100mg clomid and my first iui. I am 14 dpiui but don't want to test yet! Sorry to see that your third cycle didn't work. Have you had your iui yet?

Hope - how's your cycle going??


----------



## Hope1409

notoptimistic said:


> Keepthefaith- I did clomid 50mg two cycles ago and then nothing my last cycle. This cycle I did 100mg clomid and my first iui. I am 14 dpiui but don't want to test yet! Sorry to see that your third cycle didn't work. Have you had your iui yet?
> 
> Hope - how's your cycle going??

Hi. Nothing new to report yet. I am on cd9 today. I finished my clomid 2 days ago. i plan to start bding either tonight or tomorrow night, every other day until i get my pos opk. is it normal to feel so drained that i cannot get myself in the mood to bd? it really should have to be or feel like this :nope:


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!! 

Do you mind if I join you? My DH and I have been trying for abou 6 months, not too long, but my Gynae wanted to do tests anyway. Just as well!! My DH SA was ok, he has a huge number of spermies and motility is good, but morphology was just slightly below normal. Everything is ok with me, but doc wanted to do a laparoscopy just in case. Went in expecting to wake up and be told that everything is great and its just a matter of time, but that wasn't the case :cry: They found endometriosis on the majority of both of my ovaries and some on my uterus. Doc said they managed to remove everything and we should have a good chance of conceiving in the next 3 months, since I already ovulate on my own.

I'm like clockwork, ov cd13, AF cd 27. Doc decided to give me clomid anyway, just to make sure we take advantage of our 'fertile window'.

Hope1409, you and I are on exactly the same cd this month!! I'm cd 9 today, and we did our first bd of the cycle yesterday and will continue every other day until I get a positive opk. Sorry you're feeling crappy!! Best thing to do is to try and make it fun and exciting. Pick a different location to where you would usually bd, I find that usually helps! DH and I dtd on the balcony a few weeks ago, it was awesome!! :blush:


----------



## notoptimistic

Hope- 100% normal to feel too drained to bd. That's defintely happened to me before and sometimes I just have to skip a day or two. My RE told
my husband and I that really the only two days we need to have sex are the day I get a positive opk and the next one and that the days leading up to those two days we shouldn't feel any pressure and should only do it I the mood strikes! This is coming from a harvard trained doc who works at one of the best hospitals in the country here in Boston.


----------



## notoptimistic

Welcome plastikpony! So sorry to hear you had to go through all that but your prognosis sounds terrific. My infertility is unexplained. Had two miscarriages over a year ago and now can't get pregnant. They did an ultrasound, bloodwork and hsg but no lap. Did they have any reason to suspect endo before your lap?


----------



## plastikpony

notoptimistic said:


> Welcome plastikpony! So sorry to hear you had to go through all that but your prognosis sounds terrific. My infertility is unexplained. Had two miscarriages over a year ago and now can't get pregnant. They did an ultrasound, bloodwork and hsg but no lap. Did they have any reason to suspect endo before your lap?

They had absolutely no reason to suspect endo, other than we hadn't conceived yet.

My gynae is just of the opinion that he'd rather have all the facts right away than try and diagnose one thing at a time when there might be something else wrong. Just as well too!!!


----------



## Hope1409

plastikpony said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> Hope1409, you and I are on exactly the same cd this month!! I'm cd 9 today, and we did our first bd of the cycle yesterday and will continue every other day until I get a positive opk. Sorry you're feeling crappy!! Best thing to do is to try and make it fun and exciting. Pick a different location to where you would usually bd, I find that usually helps! DH and I dtd on the balcony a few weeks ago, it was awesome!! :blush:

I am cd10 today and plan to bd every other night until my positive opk. My hubby is very keen on "only in the bedroom" haha. I have tried in the past to try elsewhere in the house but he doesn't feel comfortable so I'm stuck with the bed, lol. Only other place he is ok with is in the tub when we take hot baths together but those are bad for the sperms so we have stayed away from hot baths for a while now. :blush:



notoptimistic said:


> Hope- 100% normal to feel too drained to bd. That's defintely happened to me before and sometimes I just have to skip a day or two. My RE told
> my husband and I that really the only two days we need to have sex are the day I get a positive opk and the next one and that the days leading up to those two days we shouldn't feel any pressure and should only do it I the mood strikes! This is coming from a harvard trained doc who works at one of the best hospitals in the country here in Boston.

Thanks for that, I will definitely take your advice. We always baby dance three days straight after we get our pos opk, then go back to every other day. Maybe this cycle I will take it easy on the days leading up to o. :thumbup:


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

How is everyone doing? My DH and I have been bd'ing every other day since cd7. Currently cd12. I'm tired! And sensitive (if you know what I mean). Haven't had a positive opk yet, but did have some EWCM this morning, but I'm wondering if that could just be as a result of the :sex: last night? My cycles are usually very regular, and I would normally ov on cd13, but this is my first clomid cycle, so I'm not sure what to expect!! 

Oh well, I guess we just keep bd'ing until I get that positive opk or thermal shift! Fun and games :D


----------



## StephieB

Morning ladies, do you mind if I join you in your chat? 

Me and DH have been TTC now for...god I can't even remember, 25 months and we too are in the ever so frustrating 'unexplained' category. 

DHs swimmers are great, my blood work was all perfect, HSG perfecty clear (infect Dr said my reproductive system looked like it was straight from a text book!) but no sticky bean. We did get a BFP in August but miscarried at 6 weeks :cry: so back to the drawing board. 

I was a bit confused as to why I was being given clomid by the FS when I ovulate on my own, and I've read mixed reviews on the internet of the success rates in woman who already ovulate so I don't know whether to be excited or not :shrug: to be honest I was just so relieved after months of "everything is fine, this test is clear, these bloods are fine" to be given something but we'll see!

Started my very first round of clomid on my honeymoon last week (romantic eh?!) so am currently CD8 and waiting to start OPKs and hoping for a miracle :thumb up:

Good luck to us all!


----------



## notoptimistic

Plastikpony -I did clomid with an iui this cycle and am now 18 dpiui and no af but got a bfn Saturday night. A bfn at 16 dpo is probably not a false negative so now I'm hoping af gets here soon. I was excited that clomid pushed my ovulation up to day 15 from
my usual range of day 22-25, but now my luteal phase is neverending.


----------



## plastikpony

notoptimistic - That's really weird!! Your luteal phase is supposed to always stay the same, it's the follicular phase before ovulation that alters the length of your cycle. So for you, your cycle should be shorter this time around because you ov'd earlier!! I know that a negative at 18 dpiui is usually not a false negative, but its still weird!! How are you feeling? Does it feel like the :witch: is on her way? Do you have any regualr symptoms before AF usually arrives?

I'm going to be optimistic for you. Not to give you false hope, but I have read stories about ladies who don't get a :bfp: until AF is a couple of weeks late!! Maybe you should wait a few more days and if she doesn't show test again? Or go for some bloodwork?

Good luck to you, StephieB!! My mom had absolutely nothing wrong with her, but she took 5 years to conceive!! I'm glad I got the clomid because it feels like I'm being proactive, do you know what I mean? My doc prescribed it to me for 3 months, just to give us a bit more of a chance since the 3 months after your laparoscopy are supposed to be my best chance. The endo does grow back eventually, which is really depressing. I hope I don't have to have another lap when we decide to start TTC #2!! Secretly, I wouldn't mind if I ended up being one of those clomid ladies who has twins, that way, BOOM! Ready made family :thumbup:

AFM, I managed to seduce DH this morning again!! Been really good about getting some every other day :haha: Poor guy is so stressed with his mom being ill and moving her into an old age home (that she doesn't want to go to) and his sister coming out from Austrailia to help. I think the stress of TTC on top of it all is a bit much. He doesn't really want to talk about it because he says we lose the sponteneity and he gets performance anxiety. He hasn't NOT performed yet, but I guess I know where he is coming from. He's also totally on board with wanting a baby, but I think he's just stressed out to the max right now!!

Any suggestions on how to relax him about it? I'm sure I'm going to Ov soon, and I really want to do it a few days in a row then, but I don't know if I'm going to manage to :blush:


----------



## StephieB

Thanks Plastikpony :flower: I definitely know what you mean about being proactive, even though nothing is 'wrong' so far and we don't necessarily need the Clomid, I feel like we are now doing something about it! Feeling much more positive after having quite a few down months with TTC! 

With it being my first round of Clomid I'm now eagerly waiting to see when I will ovulate, my cycles were always a little bit longer, around 33 days, so I didn't get +OPKs til around CD18/19, but according to my FS and lots of things I have read I could now be ovulating as early as CD11-15! (I took Clomid from CD2 to CD6) Had to run out and buy some emergency OPKs as my usual monthly delivery is no where near due yet :haha:

As soon as the FS mentioned that clomid could cause twins, my DHs face just lit up! Its now his dream to have twins, and even though I keep saying to him that after 25 months of TTC without one baby, getting two would be highly unlikely, he's already set on the idea! But I have to say I do secretly get a little bit excited at the prospect! 

DH also gets really stressed during Ov week, he has had performance anxiety on a few occasions (usually on the day I get my +OPK!) which I'm sad to say has caused probably the biggest fights we have had ever in our relationship, so he asked me to not tell him when I was ovulating. We have a pretty active sex life anyway so it isn't necessarily too obvious wen I am, and he finds it easier. Its so difficult, because really, even if we (woman) really are not in the mood for sex we can still get away with it, but with men thats not an option. :blush:


----------



## plastikpony

EEEEEEEEEK!!! I am SO excited right now!!! I just got my first ever, beautiful positive opk!!! Oh my word! I'm going to have to plan some sneaky seductive moves to make on DH! 
That means ovulation on cd13/14 which is totally like my usual cycles! 
Yay yay YAY!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0726.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 10


----------



## notoptimistic

Plastikpony - congrats!!! Must of been the endo that was holding you back!


----------



## notoptimistic

Any updates here? I'm moving on to my second iui/clomid cycle. Ugh.


----------



## Hope1409

notoptimistic said:


> Any updates here? I'm moving on to my second iui/clomid cycle. Ugh.

In the waiting game for me. Currently 1dpo and still dtd every day until sunday just to make sure we get that egg. I have the cramping again on my right side thanx to clomid. Hopefully some good follies are getting released :happydance:


----------



## plastikpony

Yay Hope1409!! Catch that eggy!!! :sperm:

Notoptimistic, my mom keeps telling me not to expect anything on my first round, but it's hard, right? I'm sorry you are moving onto your second, but I'm sending positive vibes your way!!

Afm, I'm convince I O'ed on cd 14, but FF seems convinced I O'ed on cd15. Most annoying. Oh well, at least I O'ed I guess. Frustrating coz be pattern was better for cd 14. I got a mild yeast infection which means we didn't be much after I thought I O'ed on cd14... :doh:


----------



## notoptimistic

Keepthefaith, Hope, any updates?

Plastik - how's early pregnancy treating you?


----------



## Hope1409

notoptimistic said:


> Keepthefaith, Hope, any updates?
> 
> Plastik - how's early pregnancy treating you?

Absolutely no updates with me :shrug: DH and I are now dtd every other day until af is expected to arrive which i hope she wont! I had the same cramps and bloating around o day as i did last month on clomid. Oh and clomid gave me my surge 1 day early compared to last month so i think thats a good thing? And as of yesterday my sensitive nipps are back, lol. I have to wear a bra at all times to keep them in place so they don't hurt when they are free-floating, haha. :blush: i go in for day21 blood work tomorrow so hopefully i will get good news on friday that i ovulated again with high numbers this time around too.

Overall though, i am feeling much more relaxed and chill. i am not symptom spotting or going google crazy. Just kind of letting the days go by until I can test. How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!!! 

:haha: NotOptimistic, you crack me up! Early pregnancy! Wow, I really really hope so!!! Been having all sorts of symptoms but promised myself that I would put any and all symptoms this month down to the clomid. 7/8 days left until AF, so at least I'm nearly halfway there. I'm not working from Friday-Tuesday, so hopefully I'll be busy enough over the long weekend to keep me distracted. (FAT CHANCE :rofl:)

Hope, you had me giggling at "free-floating". Hopefully it's a good sign for you!! Can I borrow some of your "chill" please? I'm crazy obsessed and Googling like mad. I know, I know, bad Plastikpony!!!


----------



## Hope1409

plastikpony said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!
> 
> :haha: NotOptimistic, you crack me up! Early pregnancy! Wow, I really really hope so!!! Been having all sorts of symptoms but promised myself that I would put any and all symptoms this month down to the clomid. 7/8 days left until AF, so at least I'm nearly halfway there. I'm not working from Friday-Tuesday, so hopefully I'll be busy enough over the long weekend to keep me distracted. (FAT CHANCE :rofl:)
> 
> Hope, you had me giggling at "free-floating". Hopefully it's a good sign for you!! Can I borrow some of your "chill" please? I'm crazy obsessed and Googling like mad. I know, I know, bad Plastikpony!!!

haha, better "free-floating" than "sagging" right? :haha: since we are on the topic of boobs....the sensitive nipps have gone which is odd compared to last month. i had them all the way through when af arrived. i went for my day21 test today so hopefully i get good news on friday. do you think its possible to have a weaker ovulation this time around? last month clomid bumped me to 19, do you think maybe my results on friday could be lower? or once it helped then it will keep on helping or getting higher?


----------



## notoptimistic

plastik - Well, we are all two weeks pregnant by the time we ovulate right? so that means right now you are three weeks pregnant. ;)

hope - Please excuse me if you already told us this, but which CD do you think you ovulated on this cycle? I was so happy that clomid pushed by ovulation up by over a week because my doc had told me that people with long cycles tend to have trouble conceiving, so what they do is try to make the cycle shorter if it is too long, and longer, if it is too short. I am hoping for another day 14 positive opk this cycle. I am not a doctor, but I think your ovulation was probably as strong as last cycle's. I don't think our bodies can build up a tolerance to a drug after only one or two cycles.


----------



## plastikpony

Hope, if I remember my research correctly you only build up a tolerance after 5 or so months. Don't quote me, I could be wrong!! I have no idea about the numbers (I'm not being monitored coz I already ovulate on my own) but I'm sending positive thoughts your way!!!! :hugs: Sagging vs Free Floating, I'll pic Free Floating every time!! I told my DH this morning that if after we are done having kids my boobs are saggy, I want a boob job. He said sure, so I'm happy :happydance:

notoptimistic, you are so right! Pregnant until proved otherwise!!! :rofl: This is crazy, I'm only 7dpo today and I'm already thinking about when I can test!!


----------



## Hope1409

notoptimistic said:


> plastik - Well, we are all two weeks pregnant by the time we ovulate right? so that means right now you are three weeks pregnant. ;)
> 
> hope - Please excuse me if you already told us this, but which CD do you think you ovulated on this cycle? I was so happy that clomid pushed by ovulation up by over a week because my doc had told me that people with long cycles tend to have trouble conceiving, so what they do is try to make the cycle shorter if it is too long, and longer, if it is too short. I am hoping for another day 14 positive opk this cycle. I am not a doctor, but I think your ovulation was probably as strong as last cycle's. I don't think our bodies can build up a tolerance to a drug after only one or two cycles.

Before clomid, I would always get my LH surge on my digi so it didn't even cross my mind that I had weak ovul. I would get the surge on days 15, 19, 21, around there. When I had gotten pregnant last summer, that cycle was a 42 day cycle and I ovulated day 20....so I'm convinced the mc happened due to poor quality egg, but my doc says we can't be sure that was the reason :shrug:

With clomid, last month I got my LH surge on day 16 and this month on day 15. My cycle last month was 31 days.


----------



## fisher640

Plastikpony I'm so glad to hear you say that! I'm 6dpiui today and alllllll I've been thinking about today is POAS!


----------



## notoptimistic

update: turns out that my first clomid/iui cycle was a bust most likely due to a false positive clearblueeasy ovulation test. I figured this out because yesterday was CD12 of my second clomid/iui cycle and I got a smiley face on what was my first ovulation test for the cycle (from same kit as last time) so when I called up to schedule the iui for the next day (per doctor's instructions), I also asked for a blood test because I was suspicious of the smiley face so early in my cycle. I mean, I was suspicious last cycle getting a positive opk the first time I tested (day 14) when I don't usually ovulate on my own until day 22 at the earliest. Also, I was suspicious that I had a three week luteal phase last cycle - I thought - did I really ovulate/surge when the ovulation test says I did? I did get the blood test and found out that, in fact, I was not surging yet and so the ovulation test was a false positive. I now have to do daily blood tests until I get my actual surge. This time, we are going to time things right. I estimate that I had the iui last cycle 6 days too early thanks to clearblue easy.


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know that I started a new thread for all us ladies who didn't get their bfp with clomid this round. Would love to keep in touch and go through another round together 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-1/995491-3rd-times-charm-round-3-clomid.html


----------



## Kaiecee

Hopeful13 said:


> sorry new to this...how do i do that

for my second son i used 50mg of clomid and got pregant first shot and i ovulate and have a very regular 28 day cycle
hope this helps


----------

